# tractor won't run without choke



## scjensen24 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a simplicity with a 18hp vanguard vtwin engine. carburetor is mikuni.

the tractor will start and run but only with the choke engaged.

I have taken the carb apart and cleaned it.

seems like it is running lean. carb kit is $150. replacement carb is not available. not sure I believe it needs a carb kit.

any suggestions?


----------



## Firemanbuck (Jul 20, 2017)

On another forum, folks have sworn by adding Seafoam directly to the tank (with gas) or to the carb and letting it run and clean itself out. I have a similar problem with a single barrel carb on my boat where the jets clog with varnish. A thin piece of wire seems to help clean them out.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

carb needs to be rebuilt, and I know that the carb is available.....post picture of carb, and the engine serial numbers would help alot


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Usually when you have to choke to run its starving for fuel somewhere. The main power jet may be clogged or the fuel level in the bowl is too low, fuel filter clogged, port to fuel pump from crank case may be loose.

I have run straight sea foam a few times and it worked for me. It will smoke a lot. Used it on my outboard boat that way. I think most of sea foam is just a light oil, perhaps diesel with some kind of carb cleaner mixed in. As I recall on the side of the can it says you can use it straight although you won't have much power. its a cheap/easy thing to try. Its kinda odd, it takes a different kind of petro product to dissolve another that's dried


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2019)

It is possible you have a vacuum leak somewhere maybe the intake gasket or worn bushings around the carburetor shafts. To check for leaks that might be causing the problem take a can of carburetor cleaner with the fine tube in the nozzle and carefully spray it around the gaskets and carburetor and if the engine changes in rpms you are very near the problem.


----------

